# Форум для размышляющих > Моя проблема >  И я расскажу немного о себе

## Чувак

...Тусовался я до этого на другом похожем форуме. Но его прикрыли. 
	Я М 36 лет. В детстве я плакал от одной только мысли что когда-то умру. Потом детство кончилось, была юность, потом кончилась юность и настало ничто. Оно продолжается уже гдето 6 лет. Я имею ввиду жалкое существование и постоянные каждодневные мысли о смерти. Жизнь какбы кончилась, всё! Мне ничего не интересно, друг один всего, живу у матери на шее, имею алкоголизм, который какраз считаю следствием моих мыслей. Раньше вообще почти не бухал, блевал с бутылки пива, а сверстники уже прилично напивались. 
Недавно лежал в психбольнице, не помогло. Даже наоборот, от разговоров с врачами мне только сбежать оттуда хотелось. Типа "чо ты сюда ваще приперся у нас итак работы хватает". Здоровье все хуже и хуже, куча хронических болезней, которые обычно у стариков бывают. А еще одиночество и социофобия. Работать нет ни желания ни здоровья. Девушка последний раз была 6 лет назад, теперь даже не предвидится. 
	Особенно плохо мне бывает по утрам, когда я выхожу из состояния сна, где мне хорошо, и понимаю что начинается новый день, и он ничего хорошего не принесет. И слезы наворачиваются на глазах, тоесть теперь я плачу изза того что жив.
Депрессия была всегда, но в такой форме ее небыло. Были друзья, подруги, работа, бизнес, машина и поездки на море. Были даже увлечения, например компьютерные игры. Друзья женились, общение с ними прекратилось. С некоторыми просто поругался. Последний день рожденья отмечал один на скамейке с бутылкой водки вобнимку. Девушкам я не интересен наверное потомучто слишком стар да и нищий впридачу. Бизнес сошел на нет. 
	Я считаю что у меня остался только один путь - на тот свет. И чем раньше я это сделаю - тем лучше. Нехочу быть стариком и подыхать в больнице. Единственный человек, которого мне жалко - это мать. С родственниками уже давно также никаких связей. А знакомые так и говорят: делай чо хочешь нам то что ну выпьем мы за упокой и будем жить дальше. 
А еще мое мировосприятие таково, что я считаю что жизнь лишь в моей голове. Просто галлюцинация. И я понимаю, что мой мозг уникален и таких небыло и никогда не будет. Да и не надо.
	Последнее время начал напиваться в стельку, до беспамятства, валялся на улице. Приползал домой и испытывал такой стыд перед матерью. Рассказал ей всетаки что за мысли меня посещают. Она естественно хочет мне всячески помочь. Но пока она может помочь мне лишь жильем и едой. И еще я считаю что с моими физическими и психическими болезнями несмогу прожить дольше нее в любом случае.  
Каждый вечер выхожу на улицу и просто брожу, гденибудь подальше от людей, думаю, думаю и думаю, но ничего не могу придумать.
	Сегодня мне приснился сон, где мы с друзьями веселимся как тогда, 15 лет назад. Когда я проснулся мне стало ужасно плохо, я снова завернулся в одеяло и провалялся еще с часок с теми же "плохими" мыслями, что уже пора.

----------


## tempo

Если убрать из меню спирт этиловый, то здоровье в 36 лет ещё можно существенно подправить.
Что касается родственников, то  я их очень даже понимаю. Играть в игру "я буду плохой, а вы меня будете спасать" желающих немного. Возможно, тот самый "один друг" из таких.

----------


## Ground Zero

Да,жалко тот форум,хорошая компания там была.
Ребята у вас тут принято агитировать против СУ?

----------


## tempo

Ground Zero, ты порывайся а мы тя будем останавливать. В итоге все довольны )

----------


## Игорёк

Нужно постараться максимально изолироваться от мамы. Думаю что львиная доля проблем именно в этом. Для начала на свою еду переключиться хотя бы.. Только став автономным, сможешь почувствовать в себе уверенность и начать уважать себя.

----------


## Чувак

> Нужно постараться максимально изолироваться от мамы


 	Дело в том, что я только недавно к ней и пришел. Когда уже небыло денег платить за квартиру. Я прожил один около 9 лет. Большинство этого времени у меня была работа, но в 2016 году  я окончательно разругался с сотрудниками, и решил ваще уехать в другой город. Я так и сделал, продал квартиру даже, но когда я приехал туда, депрессия стала просто невыносимой. Я понял, что несмогу работать в таком состоянии, и вернулся. Назад пути небыло, и я решил заниматься тем же делом, но только один и на дому. Взял новую квартиру в ипотеку (получше и побольше) и стал работать на себя. Поначалу все было неплохо, в среднем за 2017 год я зарабатывал 16000 в месяц. Этого с трудом но хватало. Но теперь я был уже абсолютно один. Небыло каждодневного общения ни с кем, и я начал конкретно подседать на водку. Брал ее сразу по 20 литров у барыг естественно паленую и пил какбы это сказать, неведомо сколько, так как она была не в бутылках а в больших баллонах. Когда водка в бутылке, я знаю сколько я выпью, но я наливал прямо из баллона и не ведал что уже начал пить больше пол литра за вечер. Тогда я и познал что такое отходняк, глюки и прочие радости. Напомню, что пил то я уже давно, но тогда мне работа не позволяла настолько напиваться. Но как ни странно это никак не мешало мне зарабатывать хоть чтото, я мог работать и пьяным. Так прошел год, и в начале 2018 у меня пропали клиенты. Незнаю, возможно у людей кончились деньги, очередной кризис... Их нет и до сих пор, лишь малые копейки мне иногда перепадают. Квартиру я сдал, это почти покрывает ипотеку, но обратно вернуться смогу лишь через 3,5 года когда ее выплачу. 



> Если убрать из меню спирт этиловый, то здоровье в 36 лет ещё можно существенно подправить.
> Играть в игру "я буду плохой, а вы меня будете спасать" желающих немного. Возможно, тот самый "один друг" из таких.


 	Я это знаю, бросаю постоянно, но срывы случаются. И ни в какие игры никто играть не собирался, общение с родственниками прекратилось само собой после гдето 2000х. Раньше мы какбы дружили семьями, вместе сажали картошку в деревне, вместе отмечали праздники. Но потом каждый стал сам по себе. Виделись уже только на похоронах и собственно всё. Друзья тоже самое, раньше на свой день рожденья я собирал человек 15, а сейчас ноль. Даже если бы я начал кого-то приглашать, они бы не пошли, сказали бы: ой я занят, ой а там платить надо и так далее. Причем некоторые сами поотрубали контакты, их уже не найти ни в соц сетях ни по телефону. А тот друг что остался, тоже постоянно занят работой, выживанием. Я даже немогу уже тех друзей называть друзьями, они были друзьями, но они не остались ими. Почему, я незнаю.

----------


## Игорёк

Про пузыри 5ти литровой паленки - знакомо.. Сам их где-то год пил. Потом попалась какая-то подозрительно вонючая бутылка (она до сих пор дома стоит).. С той поры перешел на дистиллят собственного производства. Это намного лучше, безопаснее и дешевле.. Разливаю по 0.5, чтоб контролировать литраж. Но тоже бывает теряюсь в обьемах. 
Могу по этому поводу сказать только то что хорошо держит работа, устройся куда-нибудь сторожем например. Сутки через двое, или 2 ночи через 2. Это будет тебя дисциплинировать. и не позволит уйти в заплывы.. Я вот думаю что еслиб не мои работы до сам давно бы забухал по жесткому. И опять же деньги, которые позволят быстрее закрыть кредит по квартире. 
А что касается друзей - нужно понять что в них особой потребности нет. Дело не в том что кто-то плохой или хороший, а в том что все сконцентрировались на своих семьях, и живут как бы в них, это совершенно нормальное здоровое явление, что с годами общение минимизируется. Это просто мы застряли на одном месте, и живем старыми воспоминаниями.

----------


## Игорёк

А что касается бухича.. Я давно еще ходил на группы алкашей, но это больше секта, и к тому же там все семейные. Совершенно не наша тема... Нам надо выбрать режим наименьшего зла. Т.е. пить умеренно. а чтоб это делать, должны быть дела, работы, обязанности, физическая нагрузка и усталость.. У меня например по работам бывает жестко, что потом когда прихожу домой, вырубаюсь спать со 100 грамм, или вообще не до этого..  Надо максимально заполнить душевную пустоту чем-то другим, хоть чем, кроме водки..

----------


## Игорёк

Про баб можно так сделать.. Ты говорил о многих хронических болезнях, так вот есть сайты и группы вконтике например. Много всяких ресурсов в инете по этой теме.. Ищешь их, пишешь че-нить, или в общую среду, или женщинам со своего города.. У меня таким образом было несколько знакомств, правда непродуктивных, но может тебе повезет.. Нормальная тема, ведь людей объединяют и проблемы в том числе.. Так что давай, не раскисай.. Думаю что ты нормальный Чувак.. Может быть нам не просто так дан этот период, а для того чтобы что-то почувствовать, узнать, стать сильнее и мудрее. Начать ценить какие-то другие, более важные вещи.

----------


## Скурлатий

Чувак, расскажу я тебе историю, похожую на твою. 
Когда я был студентом был у меня друг, весельчак и любимец женщин. Женился, успел заделать двоих детей. 
Сначала все у них было нормально, но потом начался разлад. Дело кончилось тем, что его жена попала насмерть ночью под машину. 
Дело темное (а я не лез с распросами), но вполне возможно это было и сознательное решение с ее стороны. 
Дети отправились жить к бабушкам и дедушкам. Причем в основном жили у его отца. 
Потом студенческие годы закончились. Начались дебильные девяностые, когда жить стало просто мерзко... Ну и развела нас жизнь.
И вот в середине 90-х я с другим другом (друг детства) решил отдохнуть по полной - поехать на 3 месяца в якутскую тайгу, 
благо такой отдых был привычен и время было у нас обоих. Если честно - просто хотелось сбежать от окружающей действительности...
хоть так. И вот перед отъездом случайно встречаю своего студенческого друга на улице. Видок у него был еще тот... 
я потом узнал, что он тогда пил не просыхая и жил с такими же на чьей-то квартире в пригороде. Ну я его и позвал, скорее в шутку, зная, что его 
на такие приключения никогда не тянуло. А он и согласился... правда не готов был на 3 месяца и решили мы что он от нас отколется и дальше будет 
один выбираться на плоту. Так все и вышло. Уже потом он мне признался, что вообще-то ехал с нами чтобы не вернуться, но сам процесс настолько проветрил его мозги, 
особенно когда один остался в полнейшей глухомани и приходилось и мерзнуть и сырую рыбу жрать, что мысли о невозврате выветрились очень быстро. В итоге 
по возвращению завязал с бухлом, начал выбираться постепенно из этого состояния, нашел работу, потом женился еще
раз - неудачно, потом еще раз - уже удачно, хорошая жена, дети от первого брака живут с ними и сейчас. Вообщем все нормально теперь... Хотя сейчас и совсем редко общаемся. 
Думаю сейчас его больше удерживает в жизни именно дети. Может и тебе стоит попробовать какой-нибудь экстрим, походить по грани и ощутить...?

----------


## Пулю в бошку

Искать себе приключений, чтоб заиметь смысл жизни? Вы не находите это смешным? Зачем думать, что априори необходимо жить и искать способы развития?

----------


## Скурлатий

> Искать себе приключений, чтоб заиметь смысл жизни? Вы не находите это смешным? Зачем думать, что априори необходимо жить и искать способы развития?


 Хотя бы затем, чтобы убедиться что ситуация действительно безвыходная. Если сидеть взаперти наедине со своими мыслями в окружении опостылевших вещей, вряд ли что-то свежее придет в голову. Ну а ощущение риска придает некую пикантность мышлению. Новые ощущения... В принципе там же можно и расстаться с жизнью, если уж так захочется. Или пройти совсем "по краю" и ощутить рядом смерть. И главное - есть время подумать не отвлекаясь ни на что. Я это все проходил сам, и смерть видел в виде раскиданных по камням мозгов... но про это вспоминать не хочется.
А смысл жизни... для отдельного человека он есть. И есть только в одном - в поиске этого самого смысла жизни. Пока ищешь - живешь, перестал - ты уже покойник или на пути к этому. И найти этот смысл никогда не получится, разве что обмануть самого себя суррогатом, как многие делают. Приняв за это семью, работу, религию или хобби... А потом привыкают и живут себе... как зомби. Ну а в глобальном плане - нет никакого смысла, кроме как участие "тварью дрожащей" в биологическом размножении своего вида. И цель тут только одна, как и у всего живого - выжить и заполонить собой все возможное пространство. Больше ничего. Все разговоры про цивилизацию и прогресс - хрень полная. Нет разума у человечества. Это фактически муравейник с заложенной программой существования. А весь технологический прогресс, которым мы так гордимся - полный аналог биологических мутаций, мутагеном в котором выступает разум человеческих индивидов. И все... И цель этой нашей цивилизации все та же, что и муравейника - сожрать все вокруг и расширить свой ареал. Бездумно...

----------


## Пулю в бошку

> Хотя бы затем, чтобы убедиться что ситуация действительно безвыходная.


 Безвыходных ситуаций не бывает, если подумать немного. Хотя бы от того, что у нас есть два выхода)



> Или пройти совсем "по краю" и ощутить рядом смерть.


 Смерть страшна только тогда, когда её боишься, а если есть осознание, что это переход из одного состояния в другое, то боится только паять о том, что она привыкла когда то бояться. Но потом приходит вышеуказанное осознание и становится пофиг рядом с опасностью.

----------


## Скурлатий

Смерть как один из них? Это не выход, это уход... второй какой?

Когда-то очень давно, еще в детстве, мне пришла простая мысль в голову - страшна не смерть, а ее ожидание. Лежишь ты с переломанными руками и ногами и ничего не можешь сделать, даже быстро умереть. Не страшно такое? У меня был случай когда было что-то похожее - мне тогда лет 30 было всего. Приболел простудой и бродя по квартире как-то так получилось что чихнул и кашлянул одновременно. Ну и спина как-то неудачно дернулась и в результате дикая боль в позвоночнике, от которой я просто рухнул на пол. Сначала стало смешно от нелепости ситуации, потом, когда понял что любое движение вызывает дикую боль - стало страшно. Страшно умереть в собственном дерьме от боли и беспомощности. И не сразу. Тогда на "сразу" я бы согласился не раздумывая. Но все же через пару недель отошел, с дикими болями ползал до туалета и поесть... Вот такого боюсь и думаю уйти до того пока старость устроит мне подобную жизнь. Надеюсь что сил и решимости хватит. Торопиться не хочу, но и боюсь упустить момент, ведь скрутить может в любой момент. В детстве я думал, что знать день своей смерти - страшно, сейчас же я бы с радостью это узнал, как и причину смерти... ведь как бы просто все стало! Жаль что это фантастика...

----------


## Пулю в бошку

Минимум два. Это жить, не смотря ни на что, даже овощем в дерьме. Второй это выпилиться. Третий это подумать, почему такое происходит со мной и начать двигаться, развиваться и бузить по жизни.

----------


## Чувак

> Может и тебе стоит попробовать какой-нибудь экстрим, походить по грани и ощутить...?


 недавно я ощутил такой экстрим: принял неимоверную (для себя) дозу алкоголя, упал в речку, выполз и потерял сознание. Очнулся в реанимации. А мог бы утонуть или замерзнуть насмерть ибо меня нашли только ночью.
Родственники восприняли это как попытку самоубиться, но это была не она. Я просто хотел похмелиться, выпил возле берега, шатнуло - и упал вниз. А выпил я всего навсего чекушку да бутылку пивка. Вот с таких доз уже теряю сознание...
В больницу положили, там мужик рядом лежит под капельницей с ужаснейшим перегарищем. Пил, говорит, 20 дней и днем и ночью, и пиво и водку, не просыхая. Однако ж в сознании. Повеситься, говорит, хотел. Но мать жалко... Я вздохнул...
А в принципе, жалеть никого наверное не надо. Я умру - им плохо, они умрут - мне плохо. Когда ктото умирает - всегда кому-то плохо. А кому-то даже хорошо - наследство оставлю какое-нибуть. А еще хорошо всегда тому, КТО умирает.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> А в принципе, жалеть никого наверное не надо. Я умру - им плохо, они умрут - мне плохо. Когда ктото умирает - всегда кому-то плохо.


 Это так, жалеть никого не надо. Меня всегда удивляло отношение к смерти большинства людей. Причем даже тогда, когда умирают не их близкие родственники, а просто абсолютно чужие люди. "Жааалко"... А чего, вам, господа конкретно жалко? И почему вам так плохо? Человек ушел в назначенный срок, никто здесь не остается навсегда. Все проходит, и его игра обрела финал. Когда-то закончится и ваш. Он прожил эту жизнь так, как сумел, и это его личный подвиг. Разве это не прекрасно? Мы всегда возвращаемся домой, кто-то раньше, кто-то позже. Кто-то усвоил уроки, а кто-то просто наплевал. Это не важно, на самом деле, все это здесь совершенно несерьезно. Это, как у Льюиса Кэррола: 
— Серьезное отношение к чему бы то ни было в этом мире является роковой ошибкой.
— А жизнь — это серьезно?
— О да, жизнь — это серьезно! Но не очень...

----------


## Nabat

Вспоминается одна китайская притча о том, как некий философ Ченг Су бродя по лесу нашел череп,
принес его домой и начал оплакивать его горькую судьбу. Когда Ченг Су уснул, череп явился ему в сновидении 
и спросил о том, почему философ столь печалится о его кончине. "Разве ты не захотел бы вернуться к жизни, если бы смог" - спросил его
Ченг Су. Пораженный глупостью философа череп ответил: "с чего ты взял, что мертвым быть плохо ?"

----------


## derek12345

> ...Тусовался я до этого на другом похожем форуме. Но его прикрыли. 
> 	Я М 36 лет. В детстве я плакал от одной только мысли что когда-то умру. Потом детство кончилось, была юность, потом кончилась юность и настало ничто. Оно продолжается уже гдето 6 лет. Я имею ввиду жалкое существование и постоянные каждодневные мысли о смерти. Жизнь какбы кончилась, всё! Мне ничего не интересно, друг один всего, живу у матери на шее, имею алкоголизм, который какраз считаю следствием моих мыслей. Раньше вообще почти не бухал, блевал с бутылки пива, а сверстники уже прилично напивались. 
> Недавно лежал в психбольнице, не помогло. Даже наоборот, от разговоров с врачами мне только сбежать оттуда хотелось. .


 Я тоже лежал 7 раз в клиннике неврозов и 4 раза в пнд. пнд - это жопа!

----------


## derek12345

> ...Тусовался я до этого на другом похожем форуме. Но его прикрыли. 
> 	Я М 36 лет. В детстве я плакал от одной только мысли что когда-то умру. Потом детство кончилось, была юность, потом кончилась юность и настало ничто. Оно продолжается уже гдето 6 лет. Я имею ввиду жалкое существование и постоянные каждодневные мысли о смерти. Жизнь какбы кончилась, всё! Мне ничего не интересно, друг один всего, живу у матери на шее, имею алкоголизм, .


 Понимаю бро. Тоже не работаю. Проблемы с алкоголем.

----------


## Арес

Меня удивляет одна вещь. Я понимаю тебя. Я чувствую тебя. Поэтому один вопрос - почему до сих пор не...? Ты - неординарный человек, который многое успел пережить. Ты сдался. Как и я. Что мешает? Как решиться на выход? Самое интересное: мы оба понимаем, что это наиболее правильное и разумное решение. Почему ни ты, ни я до сих пор не сделали это? Обыкновенный страх?

----------


## Арес

Тебя в какой-то степени держит мать. Мне проще - мои предки еще держат друг друга :Smile:  9 дней назад постарался уснуть в лесу. Колотило так, что снег с елок сыпался :Smile:  Вернулся на трассу, какая-то добрая душа отвезла домой. Это не выход. Так не получится..

----------


## Арес

Но ведь ты и сам осознаешь, что даже родной матери без тебя будет проще. Нет?

----------


## Арес

Почему, осознавая правду единственного выхода, мы до сих пор это не сделали? Неужели настолько слабые оба?

----------


## Арес

Вот почему, кстати, я против лживых постулатов современного общества. В конституции должно быть записано не только, что "человек имеет право на жизнь", но и "на смерть"! Какого хера мы это запрещаем??? Человеку? - это его право. Обществу - ему одна выгода. Так зачем лицемерить??? Да, понимаю, что эвтаназия стоит определенных денег. Но, согласитесь, большинство стран пока размышляют не вопросами денег, а опасениями оказаться "белой вороной" в мировом сообществе.

----------


## Арес

Чувак, напиши мне в личку. Есть одна идея.

----------


## Арес

Для справки всем остальным. Население Земли:
1 миллиард — 1820 год
2 миллиарда — 1927 год
3 миллиарда — 1960 год
4 миллиарда — 1974 год
5 миллиардов — июль 1987 года
6 миллиардов — октябрь 1999 года[9]
7 миллиардов — 31 октября 2011 года[10].

Никто никаких выводов сделать не хочет? Или по прежнему "плодитесь и размножайтесь"?

----------


## Чувак

> даже родной матери без тебя будет проще. Нет?


 Никак нет, она всегда вытаскивала меня из "плохих ситуаций", и будет вытаскивать несмотря ни на что.
А я продолжаю спиваться и вижу как спиваются некоторые друзья. Ситуация в моем населенном пункте - хуже некуда.
А что за идеи? выслушаю, конечно.

----------


## Игорёк

Чувак, расскажи про свой переезд ? Куда переезжаешь ? Какие планы ? 
Молодец что решился, и аккумулировал силы на столь серьезный поступок.. Удачи.

----------


## Чувак

Я в Москве. Планы...Да просто зарабатывать на еду, не сидеть.
А если не получится,то и закончить всё нахрен.

----------


## Remarque

А как у тебя с работой? Уже куда-нибудь устроился?

----------


## Игорёк

> Я в Москве. Планы...Да просто зарабатывать на еду, не сидеть.
> А если не получится,то и закончить всё нахрен.


 О как.. Сразу с козырей зашел.. Вот молодец!... Как резиновая встретила? Пиши, рассказывай.. 
Твой город далеко от Москвы ?

----------


## Чувак

С работой пока не очень. Встретила нормально. Город в сутках езды. 
Пока мне нравится. И как кто-то мне правильно сказал, депрессии тут не место.

----------


## Игорёк

Ты же на безденежье жаловался ? откуда кэш на всё это ? На сколько его хватит ?

----------


## Чувак

Понаскрёб. На месяц-два хватит. Надеюсь,работу найду за это время.

----------


## Remarque

Если хочешь, могу тебя попробовать устроить  в аэропорт Домодедово. У меня там знакомые работают. Там 
довольно много свободных вакансий.

----------


## Beznadyoga

По умолчанию
Цитата Сообщение от Арес  Посмотреть сообщение
Почему, осознавая правду единственного выхода, мы до сих пор это не сделали? Неужели настолько слабые оба?
Да прсто напросто инстинкт самосохранения.
Здесь кто то писал,что самоубийцы совершают су не потому,что очень хотят сдохнуть, просто они не видят другого выхода из создавшегося положения.И если им растолковать причины такового положения и указать другой,лучший выход ,они с радостью пойдут по новому пути.
Может для когото и правда нужен другой выход,ещё один шанс,но не мне.да и не один я такой,походу.

----------


## Чувак

> Если хочешь, могу тебя попробовать устроить


 Спасибо, работу нашел. Ну такую себе. Чисто на пожрать. В родном городе и этого небыло, такчто мне пойдет. 
Вчера у меня случился "приступ" - захотелось сдохнуть прямо сейчас. Наверное изза того что много выпил. Алкоголизм то никуда не делся, он со мной, и я пью иногда (почти каждый день) после работы. И внезапно заскучал по дому, грусть печаль. Сегодня решил не пить...

----------


## tempo

Чувак, работа, даже .уёвая, даёт время на подумать и разобраться в себе. Если, конечно, не прохерачить это время на саможаление и бутылку.

----------


## Remarque

> Спасибо, работу нашел. Ну такую себе. Чисто на пожрать. В родном городе и этого небыло, такчто мне пойдет. 
> Вчера у меня случился "приступ" - захотелось сдохнуть прямо сейчас. Наверное изза того что много выпил. Алкоголизм то никуда не делся, он со мной, и я пью иногда (почти каждый день) после работы. И внезапно заскучал по дому, грусть печаль. Сегодня решил не пить...


 Ладно, а завязать с алкоголем никак не получется? Или хотя бы пореже пить?

----------


## Игорёк

> Спасибо, работу нашел. Ну такую себе. Чисто на пожрать. В родном городе и этого небыло, такчто мне пойдет. 
> Вчера у меня случился "приступ" - захотелось сдохнуть прямо сейчас. Наверное изза того что много выпил. Алкоголизм то никуда не делся, он со мной, и я пью иногда (почти каждый день) после работы. И внезапно заскучал по дому, грусть печаль. Сегодня решил не пить...


 От себя не убежишь... 
И в твоем случае это в большей степени не алкоголизм, а неврозы.

----------


## Игорёк

Все равно молодец. Поиски себя в другом месте и в другом статусе, это лучше чем застрять на одном месте.

----------


## Чувак

Бросить не получается, работа слишком мозго... да как и любая. Всеравно меня не оставляют "нехорошие" мысли, и видимо никогда уже не оставят. На новом месте есть свои плюсы и есть минусы, но жизнь в целом то же самое гавно.

----------


## kroko

Все тоже самое, вроде жить можно, но тяжело выполнять этот процесс. Непонятно, почему некоторые из нас такие. Мне всего 35 лет, а я уже такой уставший человек. Моей маме 68 лет. Она сложную жизнь прожила, а счастливее меня выглядит.

----------


## Wasted

Блин, Чувак, как у нас всё похоже... Меня только мама и держит на этом свете, по большому счёту. А так я занимаюсь по сути медленным СУ уже много лет, то есть бухаю как сволочь. Но никак пока не умру вот...

----------


## Wasted

> Все тоже самое, вроде жить можно, но тяжело выполнять этот процесс. Непонятно, почему некоторые из нас такие. Мне всего 35 лет, а я уже такой уставший человек. Моей маме 68 лет. Она сложную жизнь прожила, а счастливее меня выглядит.


 Считаю, это врождённые особенности биохимии мозга. Я в отца пошел, ему тоже ничего по жизни не нужно. Только он так как я не бухает и в свои 61 все ещё хочет жить.

----------


## kroko

А мой бухал так и умер. Помню, как он мне иногда говорил о бессмысленности существования, я пыталась помочь.

----------


## Wasted

> А мой бухал так и умер. Помню, как он мне иногда говорил о бессмысленности существования, я пыталась помочь.


 От чего именно умер? Я бухаю как не в себя, но пока жив.

----------


## kroko

Он умер скорее всего от некачественного спиртного в возрасте 59 лет. Последние полгода он совсем забухал, не видя ничего вокруг.Человеком он был хорошим, хотя семья, конечно, страдала от всего этого.

----------


## kroko

В общем я пришла с работы, он спал, а потом выяснилось, что умер.

----------


## Арес

Чувак, привет. Жив еще, или вышел? (окружающие, простите за цинизм-реализм). Если жив, кинь весточку о том, как у тебя дела. Вроде все налаживалось относительно. У меня все ок. Закрылся в "коробке" внутреннего мировоззрения, нашел дешевую удаленную работу (впритык, но на жизнь хватает), смотрю хорошие фильмы по вечерам, даже пишу книгу, жду естественной смерти предков. Знаешь, оказывается, при полной асоциализации (сорри за глупый термин) жизнь не заканчивается. Жизнь становится легче. Не надо ни с кем спорить. Не нужно никому ничего доказывать. Просто живешь один. И все спокойно. Так что на НГ (это становится правилом), поздравлю всех. Очень надеюсь, что ты еще жив. И найдешь время, чтобы написать парус слов. Если же я опоздал...очень надеюсь на два варианта: 1. Тебе ТАМ лучше, чем здесь. 2. Тебя уже нет, ты растворился на атомы и стал частью Вселенной.

----------


## tempo

> Он умер скорее всего от некачественного спиртного в возрасте 59 лет. Последние полгода он совсем забухал, не видя ничего вокруг.
> Человеком он был хорошим, хотя семья, конечно, страдала от всего этого.


 Да-да, ага-ага, во всём виновата проклятая водка, каторая сама лилась в горло, без всякого участия "страдальца".
Тьфу...

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Да-да, ага-ага, во всём виновата проклятая водка, каторая сама лилась в горло, без всякого участия "страдальца".
> Тьфу...


 Нихрена себе, какая быстрая реакция на сообщение от июля )

----------


## tempo

Ocean_ovna, мда... на дату я как-то не посмотрел )
Удалил.

----------


## Alex111

> Да-да, ага-ага, во всём виновата проклятая водка, каторая сама лилась в горло, без всякого участия "страдальца".
> Тьфу...


 Ты себя можешь контролировать?

----------


## tempo

> Ты себя можешь контролировать?


 В том, к чему неполезному склонен, могу, хоть и с переменным успехом.
По крайней мере, очень стараюсь это делать.
В принципе, понимаю механизм, движущий алкашами, но моё  сочувствие к ним от этого никак не возрастает.
Все попытки насиловать себя христианским полюблением дают лишь поверхностный эффект, и почти всегда (в случае личного взаимодействия), приводят к финансовым потерям.
Как человек, бросивший курить и жрать под стресс, не понимаю, как можно терпеть в себе _такое_ разрушительное говно,

----------


## Alex111

Почему бы не стать очень. очень счастливым, все делов то перестать терпеть в себе что то. например разрушительное говно.

----------


## tempo

Такое ощущение, что Alex111 - это вариант Алисы от Яндекса или О'Кея от Гугла  :Smile:

----------


## Alex111

Не понял про что речь, гуглить не стал. Чесно признаться дипрессии меня достали, 
ну и желание наехать на кого нибудь. Ты вот пишешь, что у тебя почти почти всё под контролем, 
а у меня вот ни хрена ни клеется. Хотя пытался достаточно много.

----------


## tempo

Ни хрена не под контролем. Под наблюдением - да, более-менее. Контроль - дело затратное, в плане количества усилий.
А депрессия... она от того факта , что она наблюдаема тобой - съёживается и отходит в сторону.

----------


## Alex111

что она наблюдаема тобой - съёживается и отходит в сторону. Вроде всё по русски, но блин не пойму  :Smile: . Ты сам пишешь «Под наблюдением - да, более-менее. » Предлагаешь не наблюдать?

----------


## tempo

Мда... водка - зло, как мы в который раз можем убедиться.
Наверное, это правда, что на утро после пьянки алкаш мочится собственными мозгами, в количестве ~10.000 нейронов.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Наверное, это правда, что на утро после пьянки алкаш мочится собственными мозгами, в количестве ~10.000 нейронов.


 Какой ужас). У тебя такое фанатичное неприятие алкоголя, что ты производишь впечатление человека, который ранее был и сам не прочь употребить, но сейчас, в силу сложившихся обстоятельств, лишен этой приятной возможности).

----------


## tempo

Нет, Феня, ни то, ни другое не верно.
Никогда не был склонен к пьянству. Выпивать случалось, но до 11,5 литров чистого  алкоголя (это среднее потребление в нашей стране) мне всегда было, как до небес.
Купить водку или вино - не проблема. Не люблю состояние одурения. Именно поэтому я и избавился от сигарет - просто понаблюдав за собой.
И, как я уже писал, все мои контакты с пьющими людьми оставляют крайне негативный осадок.
Если же человек гадит не только вокруг своим бухаловом, но и гробит себя, и ему от этого плохо - вообще не понимаю таких. Ну похер тебе на всех, OK, это общепринятая модель поведения, но на себя-то..? И если уж и на себя кладёшь, то какого ныть-то? Спейся в уголке, пойдёт из-под двери запашок - приедут, приберут труп в печку, хлоркой посыплют, и все дела.

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Нет, Феня, ни то, ни другое не верно.
> Никогда не был склонен к пьянству. Выпивать случалось, но до 11,5 литров чистого  алкоголя (это среднее потребление в нашей стране) мне всегда было, как до небес.
> Купить водку или вино - не проблема. Не люблю состояние одурения. Именно поэтому я и избавился от сигарет - просто понаблюдав за собой.
> И, как я уже писал, все мои контакты с пьющими людьми оставляют крайне негативный осадок.
> Если же человек гадит не только вокруг своим бухаловом, но и гробит себя, и ему от этого плохо - вообще не понимаю таких. Ну похер тебе на всех, OK, это общепринятая модель поведения, но на себя-то..? И если уж и на себя кладёшь, то какого ныть-то? Спейся в уголке, пойдёт из-под двери запашок - приедут, приберут труп в печку, хлоркой посыплют, и все дела.


 tempo, хотите умереть здоровым?)))

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> tempo, хотите умереть здоровым?)))


 Здоровым уже точно не получится.

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Здоровым уже точно не получится.


 Злой Санта)... то есть доктор)))

----------


## tempo

> tempo, хотите умереть здоровым?)))


 Психически здоровым  :Smile: 
Касаемо сигарет и бухла - это давнее дело, ещщё до.

----------


## КсенияБо

> Злой Санта)... то есть доктор)))


 Вы таки посмотрели фильм Злой Санта?) Нашли некое сходство?

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Вы таки посмотрели фильм Злой Санта?) Нашли некое сходство?


 На мой взгляд, Билли Боб Торнтон в этой роли выглядит гораздо брутальнее, что ли)))

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Не люблю состояние одурения. Именно поэтому я и избавился от сигарет - просто понаблюдав за собой.


 Очень сомневаюсь, что после выкуренной сигареты наступает состояние одурения. Может, сначала так и бывает, но потом кроме привычки не остается ничего. И тогда пропадает всякий смысл продолжать. Удовольствие заканчивается, начинается головная боль. 



> И, как я уже писал, все мои контакты с пьющими людьми оставляют крайне негативный осадок.


 Ага, я с бомжами на улице тоже с большим трудом общий язык нахожу). Я это к тому, а зачем вообще с ними контактировать?). 



> Если же человек гадит не только вокруг своим бухаловом, но и гробит себя, и ему от этого плохо - вообще не понимаю таких.


 А что тут понимать, алкоголизм это не хобби, это заболевание. Если так смотреть на проблему, многое прояснится. 



> Касаемо сигарет и бухла - это давнее дело, ещщё до.


 Ну так я это и имела в виду. ДО. 
А что касается самой ситуации, то я никогда не видела более рьяного обвинителя какого-то порока у других, чем того, кто сам таким же пороком обладает. Алкоголики обвиняют других в пьянстве, шалавы – в низкой социальной ответственности и т. д.

----------


## Чувак

Я все еще здесь, с вами. Но жить крайне сложно. Буквально на грани.

----------


## Remarque

а что у тебя с алкоголем? всё ещё выпиваешь? и как с работой?

----------


## Чувак

> а что у тебя с алкоголем? всё ещё выпиваешь? и как с работой?


 Работа есть. Но денег нет. С трудом наскребаю на еду. 
С алкоголем очень большие проблемы. Начались страшные отходняки.Не путать с похмельем. Даже с малых доз. Вообщем пить мне уже нельзя.

----------


## Alisa28

История похожа на мою... только из-за сильных болей в животе я не смогла спиться. Теперь пить совсем не могу, сильно больно и плохо становиться от алкоголя, на скорой уже увозили пару раз. Алкоголь помогает освободиться от страха, поэтому я цеплялась за него, что бы хоть как-то себе помочь выбраться к людям, потому что одиночество невыносимо!

----------


## tempo

Алиса, выбираться к людям под алкогольной анестезией - не лучшее решение. Особенно для женщины.
как не скрывай факт употребления - не скроешь.

----------


## 4ёрный

А общение можно начать и в инете. Тут проще. И где-то даже искреннее. По крайней мере, на старую майку и порваные треники никто не смотрит)))))

----------


## Remarque

> Работа есть. Но денег нет. С трудом наскребаю на еду. 
> С алкоголем очень большие проблемы. Начались страшные отходняки.Не путать с похмельем. Даже с малых доз. Вообщем пить мне уже нельзя.


 А как часто ты выпиваешь?

Может , тебе просто сменить работу? У меня подруга работает в аэропорту Шереметьево. К ним на работу берут прaктически всех, даже отсидевших срок. Там нормально платят. При желании можно даже выходить на ночные смены с дополнительной оплатой. Недалеко от аэропорта есть типа коттеджного посёлка для сотрудников. Там можно недорого снять жильё. Берут желающих и без опыта работы, но нужно хотя бы трезвым выходить на смену.

----------


## Alisa28

Я же написала, я не пью, я лишь давно использовала алкоголь, как способ избавление от мучительного страха... ПА. Но из-за проблем со здоровьем я пить физически не могу.
Для социофобов либо наркота, либо алкоголь, либо АД, других вариантов освобождения от страданий не предусмотрено к сожалению. И я от своей избавлялась в то время как умела, потому что вам не понять... но это страх и одиночество тяжелые, не сопоставимые с жизнью, состояния.

----------


## 4ёрный

Алиса, чего Вы боитесь?

----------


## Unity

И у меня СФ - с детства, сколько себя помню. Вечные ПА - стоит только прикоснуться к ручке на выходной двери. 
Леченье одно: найти в жизни нечто, что _весомей_ страха; что _важнее_ прокрутки разных негативных мыслей.
Если удастся придумать этакой предмет, цель или призвание - прежняя "заевшая пластинка" недуга в мозгу _сменится иной_.

----------


## Alisa28

Боюсь агрессии, быть отвергнутой, стать изгоем. С одной стороны я понимаю, что я и так изгой, хуже уже не будет, с другой все равно боюсь. У социофобов мозг, читала в научной литературе, устроен по другому, не так как у нормальных людей. Боль отвержения воспринимается ими как сильное страдание, отсюда избегающее расстройство личности, десоциализация и депрессия. Приходиться жить в постоянном страхе перед болью отвержения, чувствуя себя нереализованной неудачницей, никому не нужной, лишним человеком.

----------


## tempo

Юнити, и каким же клином получается вышибать ПА?

----------


## Unity

> Боюсь агрессии, быть отвергнутой, стать изгоем. С одной стороны я понимаю, что я и так изгой, хуже уже не будет, с другой все равно боюсь. У социофобов мозг, читала в научной литературе, устроен по другому, не так как у нормальных людей. Боль отвержения воспринимается ими как сильное страдание, отсюда избегающее расстройство личности, десоциализация и депрессия. Приходиться жить в постоянном страхе перед болью отвержения, чувствуя себя нереализованной неудачницей, никому не нужной, лишним человеком.


 Люди - существа _несчастные_ глубоко внутри, оттого большинство из них частенько озлоблены. Это "в порядке вещей" на этой планете, посему вначале стоит научиться просто игнорировать подобных людей, ну а после _даже понимать_ причины страданий, кои понуждают их _так_ себя вести - ну и даже сострадать. Их безысходности, тупиковости их судеб, где они обречены _пожизненно_ агриться и срывать свою жёлчь на прочих. 
Каждый человек всегда ищет тех, с кем он "одной крови" и той же "породы". Эта целевая аудитория - самое важнейшее, что лишь может быть. Люди, что не вписываются в эту категорию - словно бы не существуют - во нашей реальности. Ну так смысл испытывать что-либо по поводу их "приятия" или "осуждения"? Они - лишь "заставка" на экране нашего сознания, Временная ну и ничего не стоящая - ну а мы _с собою и в себе_ будем до конца. Смысл носить во своей душе _мусор_, брошенный иными?
Быть изгоем в современном обществе - в большинстве _почётно_.
"Боль отвержения" - попросту побочный эффект ошибочного воспитания во раннем периоде, лишь психологическая травма и посттравматическое расстройство на всю оставшуюся "жизнь". Эта боль - фантомна. Её создаёт рассудок по принципу "порочного круга" - в любое мгновенье, в любой ситуации. Страх стаёт ограничением, сковывающим наше поведение, наше самовыражение, нашу эволюцию. Итог - деградация, медленное саморазрушение.
Если заглянуть в себя ну и долго _наблюдать_ все эти феномены, становится ясно. 
Это просто разум наш - ну и игрища его. Пустые. Бессмысленные. 
И нам больно только оттого, что мы Верим - в собственные мысли. 
Хотя они - просто акустический мираж. Просто лингвистические Символы - без символизируемого.
Если постичь это - вся эта игра в "вечное мучение" тотчас же теряет какой-либо смысл, свою актуальность, вес и интерес. 
И фокус внимания переносится на прочие, куда боле важные предметы.



> И каким же клином получается вышибать ПА?


 Одним, полагаю. 
"Постичь истинную природу собственного естества, природу Будды - или Пустоты". 
Понять, что вся наша психика - просто Симулятор - созданных умом же "вещей", коих нет нигде, кроме как в наших фантазиях.
Это сложно. Несказанно, чрезвычайно сложно. Но есть только этот путь.
Или это - или же кошмар длиною в всю жизнь - вследствие хаотической работы своего ума, заплутавшего в собственных галлюцинациях...

----------


## Unity

> Боюсь агрессии, быть отвергнутой, стать изгоем. С одной стороны я понимаю, что я и так изгой, хуже уже не будет, с другой все равно боюсь. У социофобов мозг, читала в научной литературе, устроен по другому, не так как у нормальных людей. Боль отвержения воспринимается ими как сильное страдание, отсюда избегающее расстройство личности, десоциализация и депрессия. Приходиться жить в постоянном страхе перед болью отвержения, чувствуя себя нереализованной неудачницей, никому не нужной, лишним человеком.


 Люди - существа _несчастные_ глубоко внутри, оттого большинство из них частенько озлоблены. Это "в порядке вещей" на этой планете, посему вначале стоит научиться просто игнорировать подобных людей, ну а после _даже понимать_ причины страданий, кои понуждают их _так_ себя вести - ну и даже сострадать. Их безысходности, тупиковости их судеб, где они обречены _пожизненно_ агриться и срывать свою жёлчь на прочих. 
Каждый человек всегда ищет тех, с кем он "одной крови" и той же "породы". Эта целевая аудитория - самое важнейшее, что лишь может быть. Люди, что не вписываются в эту категорию - словно бы не существуют - во нашей реальности. Ну так смысл испытывать что-либо по поводу их "приятия" или "осуждения"? Они - лишь "заставка" на экране нашего сознания, Временная ну и ничего не стоящая - ну а мы _с собою и в себе_ будем до конца. Смысл носить во своей душе _мусор_, брошенный иными?
Быть изгоем в современном обществе - в большинстве _почётно_.
"Боль отвержения" - попросту побочный эффект ошибочного воспитания во раннем периоде, лишь психологическая травма и посттравматическое расстройство на всю оставшуюся "жизнь". Эта боль - фантомна. Её создаёт рассудок по принципу "порочного круга" - в любое мгновенье, в любой ситуации. Страх стаёт ограничением, сковывающим наше поведение, наше самовыражение, нашу эволюцию. Итог - деградация, медленное саморазрушение.
Если заглянуть в себя ну и долго _наблюдать_ все эти феномены, становится ясно. 
Это просто разум наш - ну и игрища его. Пустые. Бессмысленные. 
И нам больно только оттого, что мы Верим - в собственные мысли. 
Хотя они - просто акустический мираж. Просто лингвистические Символы - без символизируемого.
Если постичь это - вся эта игра в "вечное мучение" тотчас же теряет какой-либо смысл, свою актуальность, вес и интерес. 
И фокус внимания переносится на прочие, куда боле важные предметы.



> И каким же клином получается вышибать ПА?


 Одним, полагаю. 
"Постичь истинную природу собственного естества, природу Будды - или Пустоты". 
Понять, что вся наша психика - просто Симулятор - созданных умом же "вещей", коих нет нигде, кроме как в наших фантазиях.
Это сложно. Несказанно, чрезвычайно сложно. Но есть только этот путь.
Или это - или же кошмар длиною в всю жизнь - вследствие хаотической работы своего ума, заплутавшего в собственных галлюцинациях...

----------


## 4ёрный

Действительно, когда понимаешь, что всё вокруг - временное и изменяющееся, и что вечные перемены и есть Вселенная, то страх уходит.

Тем более, если результат известен заранее. Но тогда встаёт вопрос смысла...
А это уже не страх, и не па.

----------


## 4ёрный

Алиса, люди проявляющие агрессию сами напуганы. Их бояться не стоит. Как известно, лучший способ защиты - нападение. Будьте сильнее этого.

----------


## tempo

4ёрный, превентивная агрессия + хотение/требование любви - не самый привлекательный коктейль для потенциальных Ромео )

----------


## 4ёрный

Согласен)

----------


## Alisa28

Я не требую любви. Если вы меня не любите, какое я имею право требовать? Насилу мил не будешь. Вас никто не заставляет. Я хочу ее, а не требую, вы путаете, а хотеть мне никто не запретит.

----------


## 4ёрный

Алиса, мне представляется вот что:
Вы одна в тёмной комнате. Окон нет. Есть только стеклянная дверь. Она закрыта. За дверью слышны голоса. Их много. Разные. Грустные. Весёлые. Добрые. Раздражённые. Иногда смех... Вы подходите к двери. Хотите войти, но боитесь. Ведь Вы никого не знаете. Там не Ваш праздник... Увидеть знакомые лица невозможно. Стекло в двери рифлёное. 
Есть несколько вариантов.
1. Пересилить себя, тихонько открыть дверь и, увидев знакомых, слиться с праздником и хорошо провести время.
2. Практически невероятный, но возможный. Резко открыть дверь и "Всем привет! Спасибо, что пришли на мой праздник! Я вас всех люблю!" и т.д. Все подумают, что кое у кого протекла крыша, но это не помешает хорошо провести время, ибо весёлый чел на празднике - это хорошо.
3. Можно включить в своей комнате свет, накрыть стол, украсить помещение и врубить нахрен музыку. И после этого уже не нужно будет переживать о закрытой двери. Её откроют за Вас с обратной стороны. И Вы будете хозяйкой праздника. А кто не согласен - останутся по ту сторону.
4. Ничего не делать. Сидеть под дверью и слушать , воображая себе действительность, которой нет. Почему нет? Потому что Вы её не видите, а лишь домысливаете.

----------


## 4ёрный

Алиса, что Вы думаете?

----------

